
The CIA Secret to Cybersecurity That No One Seems to Get - tokenadult
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/the-cia-secret-to-cybersecurity-that-no-one-seems-to-get/
======
spdustin
FTA:

    
    
      In the bigger picture, as cybercrime evolves, it will become clear that loss of integrity is a bigger danger than loss of confidentiality. One merely has to compare different kinds of breaches to see the truth of this:
    
      [[INSERT CHART HERE]]
    

Indeed.

------
NickHaflinger
"How Did We Get Here"?

Microsoft Windows?

"Integrity means assessing whether the software and critical data within your
networks and systems are compromised with malicious or unauthorized code or
bugs."

How about designing a 'computer' that can't be compromised by clicking on a
URL or opening a malicious email attachment.

~~~
aplorbust
"What can we do?"

Stop using Microsoft Windows and use something else instead?

